

Show HN: dcmntr.com - Build a community for your app - dougbarrett
http://www.dcmntr.com

======
thom
I was about to click back, thinking I really don't have any need fo a free
online text based multiplayer truck simulator, when I noticed this small bit
of text in the corner that vaguely described what you do. Once I'd read that,
there was no way for me to _really_ find out what you do without signing up,
which I didn't do, because I didn't know what you do. You can imagine my
dilemma.

~~~
dougbarrett
I guess I need to make that more clear. Maybe I shouldn't have the random app
so prominent on the home screen, and make the "For Developers" and "For Users"
be what is drawn to the users eye first.

EDIT: I reworked the home page, and added a little "Sign-Up" form to make it
easier to get started. Hopefully that makes it a little more clear.

------
coenhyde
I'd suggest changing the name. It's very hard to remember and doesn't seem to
be an obvious abbreviation or misspelling of some other word.

~~~
dougbarrett
I'll take that into consideration. I was originally going to be called
appchat, but all of the domains were taken, and I already had purchased
dcmntr.com

------
esk
What's the story behind the name?

Also, do you think the "Built with" blurb at the bottom adds value to the
site? I know _I_ think it's cool when I see stuff like that, but I can't
imagine a non-developer caring.

~~~
dougbarrett
I don't think it adds value, but meh, I just added it and forgot about it
honestly haha.

Basically, I wanted to originally create a documenting system to track bugs,
so that is where the idea originally came from. I was basically trying to find
a good domain, and dcmntr.com was available.

The way I remember it is to just spell 'documenter' without any vowels

~~~
thom
FWIW documenter is exactly how my brain read it. :)

------
taariqlewis
Great work getting it up. How is this any different than GetSatisfaction,
UserVoice, Zendesk, KissMetrics and any number of user-forum software apps
currently available?

~~~
dougbarrett
Thanks!

Whoops! I guess I didn't really do my homework in researching it.

Honestly, I saw it as a combination of Show HN, but also a forum. It allows
devs to get their work out there but also a platform to start discussions.

Plus, for now it is free and ad-free! If it comes to a point where I have to
put ads just to keep the site running, it'll be done in such a way that they
will not be obtrusive.

------
qaexl
+1. This is useful for me.

~~~
dougbarrett
Awesome! I'm glad you found a use for it :). I have a whole list of features
I'm going to add, so stick around!

